# Dumog



## Beam (Mar 5, 2002)

Just curious if anyone has had any experience with Dumog?

What are the similarities and differences to other grappling arts such as judo, sambo, BJJ, Greco-Roman, etc.  ?

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beam _
> 
> *Just curious if anyone has had any experience with Dumog?*



Prof. Presas would give us a little bit of it here and there, but not much--he did a lot of small circle jujitsu but this was clearly different. All the techniques that I recall seeing of it were stand-up techniques involving the manipulation of the arms and head but I believe that there is more to it.


----------



## Black Grass (Mar 6, 2002)

There is an old thread called FMA on the ground a lot of stuff was said there.

Regards,
Black Grass


----------



## arnisador (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Black Grass _
> 
> *There is an old thread called FMA on the ground a lot of stuff was said there.*



Good memory! It's here (found by the Search facility).


----------



## thekuntawman (Mar 6, 2002)

you know even that i didnt read that whole thread "fma on the ground" i posted there, and i just read it this time.

dumug does mean wrestling, but they are talking about wrestling with a cow or a pig, like in a rodeo. i dont know how dumug got so popular to mean like philippine judo. but that word is "BUNO". now yes many filipinos use dumug now, for the judo or aikido that they know, but that is only because they got tired of answering "no" to the people who ask, and to keep food on the table you go with the flow.

10 years ago the only people talking about dumug is daniel inosanto, who never been to the philippines. today some of the great eskrimador call judo "dumug". but if you ask an old farmer he will tell you its "rodeo wrestling". trust me, the reason you dont find "dumug" is not because its some stupid secret, its because its JUDO!

now if you find buno, then chances are you have the right thing. but it is a skill as part of an art. so its like going to a karate man, and you ask him "i want to learn blockings" like its a separate style or something.

and for the styles of kinomutai, pananjakman, panandata, and panantukan, if you really think those are secret styles of the philippines that only one man knows it, send me $1,000.00 and i will send you a can of my own secret style (i call it "whup-***"). :rofl:


----------



## thekuntawman (Mar 6, 2002)

anway
many of the philippine martial arts "grappling" is going to be a take down that is similar to your disarming techniques. then there is the armlocks and leg trappings. and foot sweeping. i dont think your going to find a long complete curriculum like jujitsu, because that is just not our thing. philippine fighters strike and kick and use weapons. 

i know what "the book" says, but the truth is you are not going to find everything in the philippines, and there is no "mother art" that have evrything you can think of.

sorry!


----------



## knifeman.dk (Mar 7, 2002)

I read an article in Stickfighter mag a long time ago about Dumog
It said that each village in the countryside, had its own Dumoguero. He trained dumog (filipino wrestling) by wrestling cows to the ground, he would "try" pulling trees  up from the ground, etc. He functioned as the local sherif. If the village had a party and people got too drunk and started a fight the villagers would call upon the dumoguero to deal with it. 
He did it by beating the s... out of them. 
Later on these simple techniques and strenght exercises would be taken up by different masters and blended in with the warm ups or maybe even their curriculum. Nowadays people have a tendensy to blend the words, so that Dumog means different things on the ground according to the teachers background. 
But it is still wrestling with a FMA attitude.
sincerely:asian:


----------

